# OMG What Happed?



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like Bria is back at the rescue. I remember someone here on SM saying that they had adopted her. Does anyone know what happed and why she was surrendered? Poor little thing.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12896101


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...702&hl=bria


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

so many in rescue - what are we to do? I wonder why she had to be brought back. Maybe it didn't work out between Bria and the small child?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It is upsetting, but I'm not as worried about Bria as I am other older dogs. Cuteness goes a long way toward getting you adopted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 26 2009, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713492


> It is upsetting, but I'm not as worried about Bria as I am other older dogs. Cuteness goes a long way toward getting you adopted.[/B]


That's so true Steve! ... and even some that aren't so old but have been badly neglected. To be honest if I was seeking 'cuteness/prettyness' .. Naddie's photo in rescue would probably not have caught my eye. I had learned of her history and that is what pulled at my heart..THEN when I saw her.. all shaved etc.. she really din't have the cuteness-factor in the normal sense of the word.. but oh how she tugged at my heart!
When I see some of the photos of these dear little Maltes in the shelters not one bit of an attempt to fix them up just irks me! So many have no idea of the beauty that just needs to be brought forth with a litttle TLC!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Are we sure it is the same dog? When I went to PetFinder the Bria dog still seemed to be a small puppy and reason given for giving up the dog was she was not teacup size. Surely they would have updated reasons and an updated age/picture if it were the same one, wouldn't they? Or is this asking too much of PetFinder.com? 

Oddly enough it seems I was the last one to post an opinion on the thread previously mentioned here (the thread where the lady had just adopted Bria back in September) and my concerns were really put out there for all to see! (I don't do that a lot, but apparently this one really hit close to home!)

Cyndi


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jan 26 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713933


> Are we sure it is the same dog? When I went to PetFinder the Bria dog still seemed to be a small puppy and reason given for giving up the dog was she was not teacup size. Surely they would have updated reasons and an updated age/picture if it were the same one, wouldn't they? Or is this asking too much of PetFinder.com?
> 
> Oddly enough it seems I was the last one to post an opinion on the thread previously mentioned here (the thread where the lady had just adopted Bria back in September) and my concerns were really put out there for all to see! (I don't do that a lot, but apparently this one really hit close to home!)
> 
> Cyndi[/B]



Nope, thats definitely the same Bria. I remember when she was trying to adopt her, she posted the link and it was the same info because I remember being disgusted that she was surrendered because she was not "teacup"


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

This is so sad. I really hope that she was not brought back to the shelter. Poor thing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Also, she may still have the pup, and the rescue did not contact Petfinder to remove the adoption. This happened with
my Daisy. A poster, from SM, actually posted on one of my threads, about Daisy. She asked, is this the same Daisy on
Petfinder? And yep, she was still on Petfinder, after I had adopted her 6-months previous. I contacted Mary, and she
was removed immediately. It happens. 

I PM'd her. So hopefully we'll find out, one way, or the other.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 26 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713945


> This is so sad. I really hope that she was not brought back to the shelter. Poor thing. [/B]



You know, it's not a shelter, but a rescue organization, so she should be fine. She's young.

I'm thinking Bria was returned within the week. Based on the first, and last post, of the OP.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The owner joined the Atlanta Maltese meetup in September but she hasn't been to a meeting.

I hope all is well for that poor little dog.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Petfinder had taken down Bria's picture. I look there fairly often (too often) and Bria's picture just went back on it this weekend.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope Bria finds a nice furever home!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I couldn't help it...that face reminds me of Ruby's and I had to know........ I called the Rescue that she is at and got the 411. Definatley the same Bria. They haven't been able to update the picture yet. She has been in 3 differnt homes and is only 9 months old. The family that had her brought her to the rescue due to a couple of reasons - a. they wanted a tea cup and Bria is 7 lbs. at 9 months old b. one of the owners is terminal and they felt they wouldn't give her the time and attention and c. she's been crated the majority of the time.

She is very sweet and so good. She has no health issues and apparently is a little love bug. They do adopt out of state and would actually prefer it. The lady thinks she will be adopted soon - they already have 20 applications.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 27 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714148


> I couldn't help it...that face reminds me of Ruby's and I had to know........ I called the Rescue that she is at and got the 411. Definatley the same Bria. They haven't been able to update the picture yet. She has been in 3 differnt homes and is only 9 months old. The family that had her brought her to the rescue due to a couple of reasons - a. they wanted a tea cup and Bria is 7 lbs. at 9 months old b. one of the owners is terminal and they felt they wouldn't give her the time and attention and c. she's been crated the majority of the time.
> 
> She is very sweet and so good. She has no health issues and apparently is a little love bug. They do adopt out of state and would actually prefer it. The lady thinks she will be adopted soon - they already have 20 applications.[/B]



Thanks for the update. I'm a little concerned if the 20 applications were sent in based on the "old" profile.

After being in three different homes, I hope they only adopt her to a family where they have a foster in the area.

I wonder why they prefer to adopt out of state.

Bless her little heart, I hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 27 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714174


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 27 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714148





> I couldn't help it...that face reminds me of Ruby's and I had to know........ I called the Rescue that she is at and got the 411. Definatley the same Bria. They haven't been able to update the picture yet. She has been in 3 differnt homes and is only 9 months old. The family that had her brought her to the rescue due to a couple of reasons - a. they wanted a tea cup and Bria is 7 lbs. at 9 months old b. one of the owners is terminal and they felt they wouldn't give her the time and attention and c. she's been crated the majority of the time.
> 
> She is very sweet and so good. She has no health issues and apparently is a little love bug. They do adopt out of state and would actually prefer it. The lady thinks she will be adopted soon - they already have 20 applications.[/B]



Thanks for the update. I'm a little concerned if the 20 applications were sent in based on the "old" profile.

After being in three different homes, I hope they only adopt her to a family where they have a foster in the area.

I wonder why they prefer to adopt out of state.

Bless her little heart, I hope she finds her forever home soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wonder if they think by adopting her out-of-state the chances of her coming back to them for a fourth time are lessened? It's a real shame that she's been bounced around so much. The original owner needs her a$$ kicked.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 27 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714308


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 27 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714174





> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 27 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714148





> I couldn't help it...that face reminds me of Ruby's and I had to know........ I called the Rescue that she is at and got the 411. Definatley the same Bria. They haven't been able to update the picture yet. She has been in 3 differnt homes and is only 9 months old. The family that had her brought her to the rescue due to a couple of reasons - a. they wanted a tea cup and Bria is 7 lbs. at 9 months old b. one of the owners is terminal and they felt they wouldn't give her the time and attention and c. she's been crated the majority of the time.
> 
> She is very sweet and so good. She has no health issues and apparently is a little love bug. They do adopt out of state and would actually prefer it. The lady thinks she will be adopted soon - they already have 20 applications.[/B]



Thanks for the update. I'm a little concerned if the 20 applications were sent in based on the "old" profile.

After being in three different homes, I hope they only adopt her to a family where they have a foster in the area.

I wonder why they prefer to adopt out of state.

Bless her little heart, I hope she finds her forever home soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wonder if they think by adopting her out-of-state the chances of her coming back to them for a fourth time are lessened? It's a real shame that she's been bounced around so much. The original owner needs her a$$ kicked.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think the rescue group needs a kick, too. They need to do a better job screening potential owners. They place her with someone who decides she won't be small enough, then with someone with a three year old? That poor baby.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 27 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714349


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 27 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714308





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 27 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714174





> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 27 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714148





> I couldn't help it...that face reminds me of Ruby's and I had to know........ I called the Rescue that she is at and got the 411. Definatley the same Bria. They haven't been able to update the picture yet. She has been in 3 differnt homes and is only 9 months old. The family that had her brought her to the rescue due to a couple of reasons - a. they wanted a tea cup and Bria is 7 lbs. at 9 months old b. one of the owners is terminal and they felt they wouldn't give her the time and attention and c. she's been crated the majority of the time.
> 
> She is very sweet and so good. She has no health issues and apparently is a little love bug. They do adopt out of state and would actually prefer it. The lady thinks she will be adopted soon - they already have 20 applications.[/B]



Thanks for the update. I'm a little concerned if the 20 applications were sent in based on the "old" profile.

After being in three different homes, I hope they only adopt her to a family where they have a foster in the area.

I wonder why they prefer to adopt out of state.

Bless her little heart, I hope she finds her forever home soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I wonder if they think by adopting her out-of-state the chances of her coming back to them for a fourth time are lessened? It's a real shame that she's been bounced around so much. The original owner needs her a$$ kicked.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think the rescue group needs a kick, too. They need to do a better job screening potential owners. They place her with someone who decides she won't be small enough, then with someone with a three year old? That poor baby.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I agree, but I think she was turned into the rescue group by the original owner who was told she was going to be a "teacup" but wound up being the standard size...idiot.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Bria is so adorable, if I figured I would have a chance of getting her I would definitely submit an app. I guess I can see how things go? It is so heartbreaking that the poor little girl has been passed around back and forth like an old doll. Poor baby, every person who has let her go and then turned her back in deserves a nice <strike>little</strike> ahem BIG slap in the face! Some people are just so stupid! Teacup! Grrrrr! :angry: The poor thing deserves a stable home, not to be passed around. :smcry:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

This is ridiculous! How can a group take back a puppy because it is "too big" (7 lbs???) or give it up because a 3 year old child "has been asking for one". Okay, I am going to shut up before I say too much. 

I just feel so sorry for this little dog and so pissed off at these "rescuers". I can't believe this is the way it works. This system sucks, but I know I am not able to participate, I have to work full time, so I try not to pass judgement on those that do.

I have the highest respect for those of you like Steve & Peg and Deb, and all the others here that do Foster Care and have Rescues (that you keep!). You guys please keep up the good work. I just want to cry when I read about all these poor little creatures being given up, especially again and again.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## #1MALTESE (Jan 15, 2009)

This forum has opened my eyes to alot of things some good and some bad.........but this is just heart breaking :crying: I really didn't know the extent of babes being treated so poorly. My babe is a blessing and when I see all these awful things I just do not understand how people can be so cruel.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe Briasmom will update us. Her profile says she was last on here yesterday evening.

Linda


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I really wanted to give her a forever home :-( But I am based in VA. This story really breaks my heart!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe I have it wrong but it was Bria's original owner that surrendered her because of her size. She was then adopted out twice and surrendered two more times. Poor little baby. I wonder why briasmom returned her to the rescue.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Is Brias Mom is reading maybe she can explain? I just think it could be simply explained instead of people trying to figure out. Brias mom i hope you are reading and were not going to judge you...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jan 28 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714622


> Is Brias Mom is reading maybe she can explain? I just think it could be simply explained instead of people trying to figure out. Brias mom i hope you are reading and were not going to judge you...[/B]


I don't think Bria's Mom owes us an explanation. The adoption didn't work out for some reason. That's all we need to know.

I just hope this rescue is more careful about screening Bria's next home. Bouncing from home to home is very traumatic.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 28 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714651


> QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Jan 28 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714622





> Is Brias Mom is reading maybe she can explain? I just think it could be simply explained instead of people trying to figure out. Brias mom i hope you are reading and were not going to judge you...[/B]


I don't think Bria's Mom owes us an explanation. The adoption didn't work out for some reason. That's all we need to know.

I just hope this rescue is more careful about screening Bria's next home. Bouncing from home to home is very traumatic.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. She should never have been adopted out to a family with small children to begin with. In my opinion, the rescue didn't do their job.


----------

